# Need a recipe for basic goat's milk soap



## digApony

Hi all,

I am hoping you can give me a basic recipe for goat's milk soap. I lost my recipe which was based on weight and without any fancy oils or additives; oatmeal, etc. 

I've searched on the Internet, when I have time, haha and I can't find what I want or one that is similar to what I had and did not know by heart.

With the recipe I had I used lard or crisco, lye and goat's milk. I did add a little vitamin E and sometimes essential oil, but I want just basic goat's milk soap, preferrably with lard or crisco. Also, it does not have to be measured by weight.

Thanks in advance and I look forward to your help.

digApony :hobbyhors:


----------



## linn

What don't you just go to Soapcalc and enter the ingredients, it will give you the amounts of lye, milk etc.

http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp

Here is a link with several goat's milk soap recipes:

http://standeyo.com/News_Files/Soap/Recipes_For_Soap2.html


----------



## digApony

Thanks very much! 

digApony


----------



## Ressa

I found a recipe on here a while back and have been using it with good results. Unfortunately, I can not find who the original poster was. The recipe that I saved is as follows:
"1 1/2 cups goat milk (or what ever liquid you want)
4 cups lard
4 oz lye


Simple, small batches and I haven't had any trouble doubling it either."


----------



## digApony

Ressa said:


> I found a recipe on here a while back and have been using it with good results. Unfortunately, I can not find who the original poster was. The recipe that I saved is as follows:
> "1 1/2 cups goat milk (or what ever liquid you want)
> 4 cups lard
> 4 oz lye
> 
> 
> Simple, small batches and I haven't had any trouble doubling it either."


Oh thank you very much! This is the exact recipe that I used before and could not fully remember or find! You are right. It's simple and works every time. I've never had trouble with it either.

I like the small batches as I can make a couple on the weekends and over the course of a month I have enough soap to last a good while.

Thanks again,

digApony


----------



## lathermaker

Measuring soap making ingredients by weight is the safest way to make it. Otherwise, you run the risk of ending up with caustic, lye-heavy soap. Why do you think Grandma's soap was notoriously harsh?


----------



## IwantItgreen

I make my goat milk's soap with tallow (or lard), olive oil & coconut oil (or palm kernel).
I make my lye with half water and add the other half as canned goat's milk to my oils.
Use soapcalc.net to get water & lye amounts for your recipe.


----------



## digApony

lathermaker said:


> Measuring soap making ingredients by weight is the safest way to make it. Otherwise, you run the risk of ending up with caustic, lye-heavy soap. Why do you think Grandma's soap was notoriously harsh?



I used this recipe several times and the soap was great. But I suppose you are right. 

I'll weigh and compare the amounts before I make the first batch.

digApony thanks.


----------



## digApony

IwantItgreen said:


> I make my goat milk's soap with tallow (or lard), olive oil & coconut oil (or palm kernel).
> I make my lye with half water and add the other half as canned goat's milk to my oils.
> Use soapcalc.net to get water & lye amounts for your recipe.



Thanks. I have never tried this combination. I usually make olive oil soap, castille, and sometimes add different essential oils, like eucalyptus.

How is this for suds? I like suds for bathing!


----------

